#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-12
<Lancelot> hi all
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-16
<Lancelot> hi all
<valorie> hey Lancelot
<Lancelot> how's it going valorie?
<valorie> good
<valorie> enjoying G+
<valorie> looking forward to CLS & OSCON next weekend/week
<valorie> weather is nice
<valorie> how are you?
<valorie> hmmm, building two apps at the same time seems to tax the laptop a bit
<Lancelot> ah
<Lancelot> I'm trying to find a tutorial on how to use the linux shell
<Lancelot> I need to get better at using the terminal
<Lancelot> oh valorie, how was that KDE conference?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-17
<valorie> the sprint? absolutely fabu!
<valorie> the flights were no worse than expected
<valorie> the Alps train was thrilling
<valorie> the house we stayed in was wonderful, the food was good, the people were all GREAT
<valorie> and even the connectivity was decent
<Lancelot> sounds like a fun time
<valorie> they had an icecream server set up to help people building stuff
<valorie> so even my lil netbook was like make j-20
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> which is awesome
<valorie> yep, I'm finished with my Amarok manual
<valorie> looking around for another project, courtesy of google
<Lancelot> ice cream server?
<valorie> it's a way to use the cores of other 'puters
<valorie> pretty neato when you are building stuff from source
<valorie> one of the devels set it up on my netbook -- took less than 5 mins
<valorie> and they have 5 boxes there on loan for that purpose
<valorie> had
<Lancelot> I see
<valorie> worth looking up if you have stuff to build often, and empty cycles you can glom onto
<valorie> no good here.... I don't think adding 2 tiny atom cores and an android phone would help much
<valorie> :-)
<Lancelot> hmm
<valorie> one devel friend did get his phone into it when he was first trying it out
<valorie> making all the computer fans turn on
<valorie> could be a good winter-time strategy for heating the house!
<Lancelot> no kidding
<Lancelot> my laptop can do my whole room in the winter time
<valorie> right on the lap, it's very warm indeed
<valorie> I have a rigid foam thing to keep it off my lap
<valorie> or I'd cook
<Lancelot> yeah
<Lancelot> I'm actually gonna make a laptop stand
<Lancelot> so I can get better cooling
<valorie> this is a belkin
<valorie> ordered it from amazon
<valorie> puts the lappy up where my wrists can be straight
<Lancelot> yeah
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-07-10
<seattlegaucho> freenode has problems all morning ... " the network is currently being attacked" ... according to a general message 9:30 PDT
